# QR Code Infos



## killerbot (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une application (iOS) capable de me scanner un code barre (QR code...) mais également de me donner ses infos : genre le pays (Android le fait bien)
Merci pour votre aide


----------

